

Has David Birnbaum solved the mystery of existence? - andyjohnson0
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2013/oct/19/david-birnbaum-jeweller-philosopher

======
bdfh42
Journalism at its most - erm journalistic? A lot (a very lot) of words written
with none of them actually on the supposed subject. Filling column inches I
suppose.

